# Fee structures...



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Since everyone is in agreement that fees have gotten to an all time low.
What do you think reasonable fee structures should be?

As a company the services we offer and fees listed on your website are based on the following conditions.
1. Labor Costs
2. Materials
3. Logistics
4. Daily cost of doing business....insurance,BL.etc.
our fee structures can be viewed at the following link.http://www.aladayllc.com/services.htm


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

I can not believe no one has an opinion on what a fair fee for services would be!!!
Come on people talk to each other!!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

For local work myself and local friends are getting $50 to $60 per man hour for lawn care and tree trimming.


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

That is an extremely FAIR price...
Tree companes here bill $100 or more an hour...
We average about $10 a foot on tree stuff...
On billing that we do for just triming...$25 per branch...
You can get to 300-400 real quick.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

Tree trimming if its much does run a lot more.
And yeah, $300 is pretty easy to get.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

The fee structure should be pretty close to the "private" market. Actually, it should be more. Why, because, if I'm working on a property for a National, and the neighbor next door signs on for some work, I'm probably going to charge them less. Why again? Because I don't have to be their 90 says same as cash finance company, don't have to pay for special insurance, or any of the other stuff that AorB Inc demands. Yeah, I'll do it cheaper.


----------



## findfrank (Oct 9, 2012)

*Looks Real good*

I checked ou your Fee structure . Is it real or just imagined???
I want to go to work for you 
Got anything in Eastern North Carolina :whistling2:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

No the fees you saw is what we bill.
We do have contracts with a couple of our clients. However, they are now doing the "squeze" thing and slowing down as the fee we negotiated are somewhat higher than what they want to pay.
We will hold a company to the contract.
We are a local company...we don't have 10 million to put up as a bond to be a national or even a regional....


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

findfrank said:


> I checked ou your Fee structure . Is it real or just imagined???
> I want to go to work for you
> Got anything in Eastern North Carolina :whistling2:


 
How far are you guys from Tennessee???
you might try contacting...foreclosurepedia they may be able to make a recomendation...


----------



## STARBABY (Apr 12, 2012)

Cleanupman said:


> How far are you guys from Tennessee???
> you might try contacting...foreclosurepedia they may be able to make a recomendation...


I work in nashville area


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I work in nashville area


Starbaby, 

Are you going to be in nashville on Wed or Thursday?

A huge apartment complex caught on fire and wanting us to go have a "looky see" for rebuilding and/or adjusting on it. Would love to pay you a few $$ if you could run by and take a picture so I get an idea of what I would be dealing with :thumbsup:


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

STARBABY said:


> I work in nashville area


 
check out the forclosurepedia.com folks....


----------



## findfrank (Oct 9, 2012)

*I'm with You*

i wish we could get the entire industry around a fee structure built by the guys luging the trash to the truck.
I also say NOPE I'm not doing it for that they ussally call me back with an approved bid.
I'm with ya 
United we should be


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

findfrank said:


> i wish we could get the entire industry around a fee structure built by the guys luging the trash to the truck.
> I also say NOPE I'm not doing it for that they ussally call me back with an approved bid.
> I'm with ya
> United we should be


 
National Property Preservation Guild....this is a subject that the members are working on....I have been saying for well over a year...organize and stand together...Look into how to develop your area...


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

Since this thread's topic is fee structures I have brought an excahnge from another blog thet Paul Williams and myself participate in.
I hope this helps everyone with their negotiations...

By Paul Williams;
A cut and dry list is hard to come up with unless it is Regionally specific. I suppose some things such as winterization, debris removal (CYD), boarding and such are pretty much across the board. The problem, though, is that one must apply the pricing within a volume model. See, that's the deal. I can easily function on lower take offs than folks in California for example. Gas, licensing, etc. We also own a farm so a lot of stuff we can reuse, etc. Hell, I don't know how much money I have made on reselling stuff and recycling.

Foreclosurepedia, for example, covers almost 15,000+ square miles. We cover this not our subs. So, if we say that we will do a wint for say $75 across the board we would have to have two items: volume and geo districting. We have database models I have constructed and populated from both Census and Google APIs, but by in large I can do wints for $75 for a take off model with groupings of 10 clustered in a 25 mile radius anywhere in the 15000 mile area (http://foreclosurepedia.org/reo gives an idea albeit not updated for awhile).

Debris: Man, depending where it is drives the pricing. We don't have dumps in each county in East TN. I may have to haul it 3 counties. So, I have to have different CYD indexes in TN-035 - TN 050 (HUD Coords). Ballpark, though, $35 - $40 CYD is fair on HUD type as they pay $50 anyway.

Locks: Look, Steve (http://www.linkedin.com/profile/view?id=198745390) has damn good and cheap (never thought I would combine those words) locks. What determines the price, though, is volume/order packaging/geo districting. $35 each and $48 a pair is doable in our AO (Area of Operation).

Lawn cuts: volume/geo districting/repeat. Initial 1' 100x100 local is about $125 unless packaged. Recuts on net 14 $65 and on net 4 (yeah we get orders to go every 4 days out here) $45.

Once again, though, I may go down in pricing if the volume and timing is sync'd. I may go way up as well. Folks don't realize the Contracts are sent based upon a generalization. You also need to get a signed copy back (I ALWAYS had to ask for one). Get the bid approvals in writing. NEVER NEVER NEVER get involved in a second or third tier company unless they discuss the price they are making on your head. Finally, you need to realize that you are toting the money INTEREST FREE! So, when you go do (we never do this) BATF because you wanna be a sweetheart or you were stupid enough to enter into a Contract demanding such, always remember McDonald's is hiring!

My 2 cents! 



GOOD STUFF PAUL….
When I speak with the owners of companies this side of the Mississippi I hear a recurring issue, logistics.
In the remote /rural coverage areas of the west coast this may very well be something over looked when negotiations take place. This is an issue I refer to as the “Volume Card”.
The vendors in SOCA, the eastern regions of WA & OR, ID, UT, NM,AZ, &NV , all have one major factor that is overlooked….population density….
What is population density??? Well, I’m glad you asked…allow me to demonstrate…
Nevada is 110,000 square miles in area. Has a population of 2,700,551.
Clark County (Las Vegas) is comprised of 8,091 square mile and contains 68.85% (1,951,269) of the state population. The next metropolitan area is the Reno/Sparks area of Washoe County, 2500 square miles and has 16.99% of the sates population. For a total of 85.84% of the state population compromising of 10,500 (421,407) square miles.
This gives the Reno/Sparks area a population density of 169 people per square miles. Clark count a little more with 241 people per square mile.
This leaves the other 627875 residents scattered over the remaining 99,500 square miles. Equating to a population density of a little over 6 (6.31) per square mile.
When these second and third level (subbers) contact us begging us to help with their $3.50-$5 inspections and tell me that they will provide 1,000 to 5,000 inspections per month…I calmly explain this to them…you can literally hear the proverbial pin drop…in their office!!!
I state them same to the big boys and they also get quiet…why??? There is no rebuttal for this. This is a fact that cannot be disputed
The population density of an area will dictate volume to that area….
This said I hope I have presented enough fats to support my next statement;
There are some areas where population density will only support a negotiated fee structure because of the logistics.
We cleaned a very remote property. Used a truck with 20 CYD box on the back. When we pulled into the transfer station the guy slumbers out of his little booth with is tap measure in hand….”Why that be a mity big’n truck you got there”…spitting a splooge of tobaccy juice bouncing it off his boots…he looks at me…”That’ll be $350”….There are some places that charge $15-$18 per CYD to dump…
So if you are a vendor with remote coverage area this may something that you have overlooked when considering you fees in negotiations. This may take more than one…(walking around my office with the glass half full)… conversation with your prospective clients…However, eventually over time logic prevails over crappy service and hard headedness stuck on stupid attitudes…of “Well if you won’t do it someone else will”.
So look into this fact prior to negotiation new contracts with current clients or a prospective new clients…

Any chance between us we can make 4 cents????


----------



## NewEnglandProp (May 23, 2012)

Looks like decent pricing on most items, but why is it EVERY company trys to low ball debris. Here in CT $25 doesnt fly- at all. Lowest We will touch debris is 41.50 and that's a discount off of HUD. To try and do it for less would be detrimental to the bottom line.

When we started in 99 we were getting $50 a CYD easy, Initials were priced 1275 and Safe Guard was not a dirty word.
:whistling2:


----------

